# How long can I wait before cutting lamb cord?



## BoPeep75 (Mar 8, 2021)

Our second female has given birth to a lamb today.  We had issues with our first ewe rejecting one of hers, so I really don’t want to interrupt the bonding process.  She did not look like she was quite ready to go so yesterday so she was out in the field when she had it. Which means we’re going to have to figure out how to get hold of it without chasing which may be hard bc this girl is the most skittish sheep I’ve seen.  How long should/could I wait before trimming the cord?  Within 24 hrs ok? Thank you!


----------



## purplequeenvt (Mar 8, 2021)

Unless it’s really long and dragging on the ground, you don’t need to cut it. Dipping the cord in iodine to dry it up faster (helps prevent bacteria from entering the lamb through the cord) is more important. Better to grab the lamb now before it can out-run you and use it to coax the ewe where you need her. Or just catch it, dip the cord, dock, tag, or whatever you need to do with it and let it loose with mom again.


----------



## BoPeep75 (Mar 8, 2021)

Thank you, I actually did manage to grab it today. My husband came home and helped me keep an eye on the mother who looked like she wanted to charge me. I don’t know if that happens a lot with other sheep, but typically it does not with the females I have seen, granted that’s only been a dozen or so.  But she looked angrier than the others😄.   The lamb even hung out around us for a little while afterward.  The mother looked like I must look when I’m trying to tell my kids subtly to stop talking to weird people.


----------



## KellyK (Mar 9, 2021)

BoPeep75 said:


> The mother looked like I must look when I’m trying to tell my kids subtly to stop talking to weird people.



But the weird people are the most interesting people. 

I am one of the weird people. I spent over 200 on people food for a 5 month old hog that has been eating less and less for the past few weeks. Got him eating and high on some powder donuts. He is now eating and wanting to be petted and get belly rubs.


----------



## BoPeep75 (Mar 9, 2021)

😁 I don’t consider that weird though.  We have a university in town that seems to draw some real whackadoos so I feel like our per capita of oddballs is a little skewed.  Glad your hog is feeling better!


----------

